# Natural Lifters on an Arnold Split



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

It's been a while since I've done an arnold cycle properly (antagonistic chest/back, Shoulders/Arms, Legs). I'm getting less time in the gym and the whole superset aspect would help me get more into the day.

I'm on push pull legs at the moment, so I don't mind doing Deadlifts followed by squats the next day, if anything it helps for some reason in concentrating on balancing my squat as I have poor mind muscle connection with the rear, but tend to have no problem squeezing my quads. The slight ache from the deadlifts acts as a trigger for me.

If I were to go back to an Arnold split for a bit, my Deadlifts would be on my chest/back day, immediately after squat day depending on where my days off lie. Does anyone do this, or should my deadlifts (standard not sumo) go into my leg day?

My post squat DOMS will not allow a proper deadlift the next day, but on the day and in the same Workout (before DOMS kicks in) I could probably do one after the other (as I do when I'm on full body training)

Thoughts?


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

DemonNeutrino said:


> It's been a while since I've done an arnold cycle properly (antagonistic chest/back, Shoulders/Arms, Legs). I'm getting less time in the gym and the whole superset aspect would help me get more into the day.
> 
> I'm on push pull legs at the moment, so I don't mind doing Deadlifts followed by squats the next day, if anything it helps for some reason in concentrating on balancing my squat as I have poor mind muscle connection with the rear, but tend to have no problem squeezing my quads. The slight ache from the deadlifts acts as a trigger for me.
> 
> ...


 Based on what you wrote above, and the reason behind formulating your prefrences of exercise sequencing strategies, I do not see any problem with the bending of the "rules" so to speak. As one who places high priority on having the right mindset, I would follow exactly along the path you've drawn up for yourself above, specifically for the valid reasons you have identified for yourself as belonging to either an element of weakness or an element of strength. Hence, I will not attempt to have you deviate from what you have in mind for yourself, as shown above.

In fact, I'm impressed by the way you've analised the totality of the picture, and by doing so, you have defined the means to the end. All that is left now, is for you to transfer the plan onto a piece of paper, this way, you'd be in a much better position (than any of us), to really fine tune the path ahead.

Am I not able to give you some pointers here and there? Of course I am. However I much prefer seeing you give your plan a go for 6 weeks with full consistency, then (and only then), you'd really be in the strongest position possible to either alter a bit here or there, or leave as is.

All the best mate.

Fadi.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

How many times were you training per week doing PPL?

From a natural POV the evidence there is tends to favour training a muscle twice per week vs once but there are many complicating factors so personal experimentation is always a good idea.


----------

